# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  spindle tự động nâng lên khi tắt máy

## longtuankiet

Máy mình tắt công tắc nguồn máy cnc cái là spindle nhấc lên, có cách nào tắt mà nó không nhấc lên không?

----------


## hoangson

Vậy chắc trục Z của bác có lò xo kéo lên rồi. Bác tháo lò xo ra thì khi tắt nguồn nó đâm thẳng xuống bàn máy. Nếu không dùng lò xo thì bác dùng đối trọng cho nó

----------


## nnk

nếu có lò xo kéo Z thì thay vít me bước nhỏ thôi là hết

----------


## longtuankiet

Vậy là dính tới phần cứng à, mệt rồi đây

----------


## ktshung

nếu chạy gổ thì mỗi khi chạy tiếp so lại dao đi bác. bời dù spin đứng yên thì qua đêm gổ cũng biến dạng, để vậy chạy tiếp có bậc thang

----------


## longtuankiet

Ừ, chỉ còn cách đó thôi. Cám ơn mọi người đã tư vấn giúp!

----------

